# They Call Them Trench Blocks



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is a video of some blocks produced in the U.K.,they are referred to as trench block. I like the concept of the built in hand holds. Has anyone ever seen these in The U.S. ?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I've seen Video of USA solid ~8 x 8 x 16" units with lifting holes cast in. to be used instead of a poured concrete or french drain tamped rock footer, heavier loads allowable with the combination of tamped rock under the solid units.

The US version wasn't AAC(light weights with autoclaved fly ash?) as the GB product appears? but had recesses for longitudinal rebar, # 3 or 4 two slots.....to be installed in a hog bed joint. A Bond beam first? course was recommended for dry basements.

personally sheet metal "block/brick clamps" work well for laying solids and fireblock where there is sufficient overhead clearance.

As always an overdug outside trench so the mason's feet are as low as the bottom of the units laid is vital for long term production and accurate placement.

Handy for inside buildings and very poor access building sites.

Supply chain problems here, rare. low demand.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Not cheap, but they save in labour compared to the traditional 2 skins of 4inch walls and then filled with concrete to 9 inch below DPC.
https://www.mkmbs.co.uk/prodb020174...hermalite-tg-trench-block-7n-grab-pack-of-20/


----------

